# Spayed or Pregnant Cat?



## PawsPassion (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi, just found this forum and haven't had chance to look through everything yet but I need some help and advice if possible?

I bought an 18 month old cat advertised in a local paper a couple of weeks ago, previous owners were selling due to moving abroad. She's a gorgeous fluffy white moggie and was very cheap. 

I was told she had been spayed 2 months earlier but I'm starting to doubt this. Her nipples seem very pink, which I've read is a sign of pregnancy? Or could it be due to her recent spaying? Would i be able to find scarring from the spaying op, if so where?

I'm going to try and add some pics, thanks in advance for your help


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Considering she is long haired does the left side of her flank look like it has shorter hair than the rest of her?

Can you feel a scar there, mine were both done a month ago and they still look like they have a patch of hair missing and the scar is clearly visible and quite bumpy and hard.

Do you know which vet she was taken to? If so take her to your vet and they may be able to phone up and find out for you, another vet can tell your vet but not you due to stupid data protection.

This is a pic of one of mine taken yesterday.










You can clearly see the patch of missing fur and the scar.

Hope helps a little.


----------



## PawsPassion (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Jo  

Her fur looks normal on both sides and I can't feel any scarring around that area, the only place her fur seems to be thinning is on her stomach, she's molting loads. I'll ring and get an appointments at the vets for piece of mind.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

has a a scar on her stomach some vets do mid line spays


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine were both spayed midline, and the scars are _tiny_. They were done 19th Dec, so also 2 months ago - gimme a sec and I will see if I can get a pic of one their tummies!

EDIT: Just checked both of them, I cant see their scars at all, and the fur has grown back pretty thickly


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Mine were both spayed midline, and the scars are _tiny_. They were done 19th Dec, so also 2 months ago - gimme a sec and I will see if I can get a pic of one their tummies!
> 
> EDIT: Just checked both of them, I cant see their scars at all, and the fur has grown back pretty thickly


Did you ask for them to be spayed mid line?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Her nipples do look 'pregnant' pink. They are unlikely to be like that as a result of being spayed. I do think a call to your vet is in order. Has she been out since you got her? Nipples pink up at around the third week of pregnancy and it is possible that she was already pregnant when you got her  
Very sad if her previous owners said she had been spayed  Which then makes me wonder if you have been told the truth about them moving abroad or did they just want to get rid of her :nonod: Sorry to be so cynical


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Did you ask for them to be spayed mid line?


No I didnt - when I picked them up the nurse told me the vet always does pedigrees midline in case the owners want to show them, and the pattern doesnt grow back the same.


----------



## PawsPassion (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies  
I've checked her thoroughly and there are no signs of scars anywhere at all... that's not to say they're not there though. I have no idea who her previous vet was, the last owners were in a rush to go out, so I was basically in and out of there. I wouldn't be at all surprised either if they weren't moving abroad. I wouldn't dream of taking her back now though, whether they've lied or not, far too attached to her for that. My appointment at the vets is in a couple of days time, so I'll know for definite then

(She has been out since I've had her as I _thought_ she'd been spayed.)


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> No I didnt - when I picked them up the nurse told me the vet always does pedigrees midline in case the owners want to show them, and the pattern doesnt grow back the same.


I wonder if my vet made a mistake then, cos the practice manager looked a bit surprised to see that they had been spayed on the flank, doesn't bother me as they are only pets and not registered.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

PawsPassion said:


> Thanks for the replies
> I've checked her thoroughly and there are no signs of scars anywhere at all... that's not to say they're not there though. I have no idea who her previous vet was, the last owners were in a rush to go out, so I was basically in and out of there. I wouldn't be at all surprised either if they weren't moving abroad. I wouldn't dream of taking her back now though, whether they've lied or not, far too attached to her for that. My appointment at the vets is in a couple of days time, so I'll know for definite then
> 
> (She has been out since I've had her as I _thought_ she'd been spayed.)


Good luck at the vets  It sounds as if she is better off with you whatever the truth - now we need to see some proper pictures of her


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Good luck at the vets  It sounds as if she is better off with you whatever the truth - now we need to see some proper pictures of her


I second that:001_smile:


----------



## PawsPassion (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's Tallulah, snuggled up next to me


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Love her name :thumbsup: She is lovely :001_wub:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She's very pretty, and err.... She looks pregnant in that photo! Her tum looks rather large - but maybe it's just the angle it was taken from.


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

shes gorgeous, on that last pic not sure if its just me or just the way shes laying?

but she does look *pleasantly plump*

and i agree shes much better with you , pregnant or not, hope you find out soon shes a beautiful girl xxx


----------



## PawsPassion (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol, I think it's the angle of the pic, she is a bit of a pud mind  It's only the last day or two that I've noticed her belly and nipples looking pink though, and losing fur from that area.. so _if_ she is pregnant, she can't be too far gone?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

PawsPassion said:


> Lol, I think it's the angle of the pic, she is a bit of a pud mind  It's only the last day or two that I've noticed her belly and nipples looking pink though, and losing fur from that area.. so _if_ she is pregnant, she can't be too far gone?


Pinking is usually seen around 3 weeks


----------



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

aww she's pretty :001_wub:
hope all goes well if she is pregnant. The previous 'owners' seem a bit dodgy to me :glare:
She seems to have a great home with you now so that's the main thing


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Awwwwww she's very pretty and just "supposing" she is pregnant she'll have some very pretty babies


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Iheartcats said:


> Awwwwww she's very pretty and just "supposing" she is pregnant she'll have some very pretty babies


not necessarily colourwise (though obviously all cats are pretty)  depends who dad is - she looks pointed unless dad was too it's incredibly unlikely kits will be too


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is very gorgeous - good luck at the vets


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Shes lovely! (and tubby!) Bless her! You may have some minature versions soon!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

PetloverJo said:


> I wonder if my vet made a mistake then, cos the practice manager looked a bit surprised to see that they had been spayed on the flank, doesn't bother me as they are only pets and not registered.


No its better to have them flank neutered its quicker and less chance of complication, midlines can end up bulging, or many many other problems and take alot longer to heal, some say if you are showing them dont neuter them there is it can turn a slighty different colour, but if shown as a neuter the judges will know this anyway, so its better to flank neuter 



PawsPassion said:


> Lol, I think it's the angle of the pic, she is a bit of a pud mind  It's only the last day or two that I've noticed her belly and nipples looking pink though, and losing fur from that area.. so _if_ she is pregnant, she can't be too far gone?


she can still be neutered now, alot less stressful for her to go through a pregnancy, plus will you neuter the kittens before they leave? (or new owners may breed and the cycle will continue  ) keep them til 13weeks of age fully vac them? do you know about the birthing process...? reviving kittens...helping mum give birth... aot to learn in such a short space of time. awful owners to do that to you, but Id go to the vet incase she was neutered she may have a infection, or have had a litter before! Plus Id have her tested for fiv/felv/chlamdiya/herpes/calici virus, as she may have it from the matings of randoms, and could pass it to the kittens, so she needs to be testwd for that, its a swab or blood test at the vet 

Also another reaso nthey may have wanted to get rid of her  Is that she had a litter before and wasnt a good mum/kittens died etc and they didnt want to go through it again, so just sold her instead of neutering, honestly people DO that! 

where abouts are you based? I am in Essex so if you need any help let me know, or email me 



Iheartcats said:


> Awwwwww she's very pretty and just "supposing" she is pregnant she'll have some very pretty babies


they wont look like her, Im guessing that all will be short hair and black, as she is a tortie colourpoint, so maybe some gingers/torties, but she probably mated the locals un neutered tom cats, so could have lots of dads, but I doubt, (sadly as she is lovely!) that any will look like her!

***** EDit: Id 99% say that she isnt pregnant, her nipples dont look big or pink so Id neuter asap!! They look flat and pale, nippled when in kitten are HUGE! and very very pink! I hope that she isnt! when are you off to the vets?

**
pictures of my cats when they were in kitten and you can see what the nipples look like

notice the nipples are very big & pink:

















this was mums 1st litter, again the nipples are large and pink, this was the night before she had the actual litter:









can you see a difference with your girls & mine?


----------



## PawsPassion (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks again everyone, been looking through some of the threads here and there are loads of gorgeous kitties owned by you lot 



Taylorbaby said:


> she can still be neutered now, alot less stressful for her to go through a pregnancy, plus will you neuter the kittens before they leave? (or new owners may breed and the cycle will continue  ) keep them til 13weeks of age fully vac them? do you know about the birthing process...? reviving kittens...helping mum give birth... aot to learn in such a short space of time. awful owners to do that to you, but Id go to the vet incase she was neutered she may have a infection, or have had a litter before! Plus Id have her tested for fiv/felv/chlamdiya/herpes/calici virus, as she may have it from the matings of randoms, and could pass it to the kittens, so she needs to be testwd for that, its a swab or blood test at the vet
> 
> Also another reaso nthey may have wanted to get rid of her  Is that she had a litter before and wasnt a good mum/kittens died etc and they didnt want to go through it again, so just sold her instead of neutering, honestly people DO that!
> 
> ...


The vets appointment is tomorrow and if she isn't pregnant, she'll be spayed ASAP. 
However, _if_ she does turn out to be pregnant and the vet sees no reason why she shouldn't, she will be having the litter. I know there are different views on abortion, but there is no way I'll be putting her through that.
I've got alot of reading to do on the subject of birthing, but I will be as prepared as I possibly can be and the kittens will have their jabs etc when old enough. If they can't be rehomed I would happily keep them. Not an issue.
She'll be spayed soon after the birth as will the kittens.
Her nipples do look alot smaller than your cats, but a few days ago they were non existant (well they were there but absolutely tiny!) Were your cats nipples that big at around 3 weeks pregnant? (I have seen other cats nipples when nursing and i can honestly say, your cats nips _are_ HUGE, biggest i've ever seen  lol )
I'm in Bristol, thanks for the offer of help


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

PawsPassion said:


> Thanks again everyone, been looking through some of the threads here and there are loads of gorgeous kitties owned by you lot
> 
> The vets appointment is tomorrow and if she isn't pregnant, she'll be spayed ASAP.
> However, _if_ she does turn out to be pregnant and the vet sees no reason why she shouldn't, she will be having the litter. I know there are different views on abortion, but there is no way I'll be putting her through that.
> ...


Thats how big they are when pregnant from 3weeks of age, HUGE and very very dark pink, you basically cant miss it as they are massive, Id say that your girl isnt in kitten. all of mine have been like that from 1st litters to 4th litter.

Its worse to put her through the pregnancy than a spay, which would be over in no time, remember if she does have a litter she cant be neutered until 13weeks of age. This kittens can be neutered at 10weeks. and please make sure to get her tested for those tests, as I have fostered cats with those illness's and they have been passed to kittens, and it isnt nice  :nonod:


----------



## PawsPassion (Feb 20, 2012)

I've been waiting for the test results to come back before posting, all are clear, and she's around 4 and a half weeks pregnant now.
Nipples still look the same, I thought it was a bit strange that all cats would have huge nipples when pregnant. They're the same as women I suppose, they come in all shapes and sizes


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> she can still be neutered now, alot less stressful for her to go through a pregnancy, plus will you neuter the kittens before they leave? (or new owners may breed and the cycle will continue  ) keep them til 13weeks of age fully vac them? do you know about the birthing process...? reviving kittens...helping mum give birth... aot to learn in such a short space of time. awful owners to do that to you, but Id go to the vet incase she was neutered she may have a infection, or have had a litter before! Plus Id have her tested for fiv/felv/chlamdiya/herpes/calici virus, as she may have it from the matings of randoms, and could pass it to the kittens, so she needs to be testwd for that, its a swab or blood test at the vet
> 
> Also another reaso nthey may have wanted to get rid of her  Is that she had a litter before and wasnt a good mum/kittens died etc and they didnt want to go through it again, so just sold her instead of neutering, honestly people DO that!


I agree with you 1000% but wasn't the original dilemma that she had been told the cat had been spayed? So, if she booked her to be spayed and she'd already been done (since vets can't generally tell unless they find a scar), she'd have been opened up for nothing? In this case, what do you do? Do you shave the cat to look for a scar? I guess kitty wouldn't care for it much, but that should tell you pretty definitively, right?

No matter what--what nasty lying people to tell her the cat had been spayed, when she was pregnant all along    Some people!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, I'm glad you took her to have her checked out. I live in Oxford, so not too far from Bristol. I breed myself, so am around to help you i fyou'd like help. Please feel free to get in contact with me either on here or privately and I'll do what I can for you. you're going to need to learn a lot and buy tons before they get here. I'm sorry this has happened to you.

Just give me a shout if I can do anything for you.l


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow she does look pregnant in the pic!! What sneaky previous owners!! :nono:

Good luck with everything, and don't forget to post lots of pics of the babies!!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Fancy lying about that - some people! 

Liz


----------

